# Yummy Vegan alternative to Cannabutter for Beginners



## CinnamonGirl (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is my yummy recipe for Coconut Canna Oil For that can be used in place of butter for baking.

Ingredients:

2C of Ground Dried Trim and Stems

2C Water

2C Virgin Unfiltered Coconut Oil

1T Orange Zest

Supplies:

Coffee Grinder, Food Processor or Elbow Grease 
Cheese cloth or Coffee Filter
Twist Tie
Saucepan with lid
Measuring Cup

Directions:

Tie the trim up in cheese cloth or the coffee filter. The bag should be slightly loose as to expose as much surface area of the trim as possible. Place the bag in a saucepan and add water. Heat the water and trim on low heat until steaming. Remove from heat and set aside overnight. Important note: To maintain potency it is very important that during the oil making process that the heat does not exceed 140F which is about the temp of a hot cup of coffee. Until theTHC binds with the fat it will degrade very quickly at higher temps. After theTHC binds with the fat it can tolerate higher temps without degrading and can be used in baking. However, in my own experience, I have found better potencyin No-Bake or low temp type of recipes.

Add coconut oil and orange zest* to the pan of water (do not remove the bag) and heat on low partially covered for between 4 to 6 hours or until the water is completely evaporated. Remove from heat. After the pan cools down a bit remove the bag (squeezing out as much liquid from the bag as you can) and set the bag in a glass bowl and set aside. Place the pan of oil I usually put it inthe refrigerator for about an hour until it is solid. Note: If there is still water in the pan after it cools down you didn't cook it long enough and you will need re-heat to evaporate the water, because there is still THC in that water and Lord knows we don't want any of it left behind! 

*The orange zest serves two purposes--for one it gives the oil a lovely flavor and two it masks the smell while cooking. I usually zest an entire orange sometimes two depending on the skunky-ness of the weed 

I think that's pretty much it-- My favorite way to enjoy the stuff is to melt it 1:1 with 70% Cocoa Dark Chocolate and pour it into candy sized baking cups.The endorphin releasing qualities of the dark chocolate combined with the Lauric Acid in the CoconutCannaOil compliments the THC beautifully. I smoke a bowl on top of eating a couple of those and heaven is at my feet 

Enjoy!


----------



## abuilder (Jan 29, 2012)

Afternoon ...I was going to hook up some vegan cannabutter today and saw your post. Thanks! I'm a Macrobiotic Vegan since the early 70's so no way am I using real butter...echhh....anyway.....I bought this yesterday thinking it may be a decent alternative...whattya think? https://www.wegmans.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10052&catalogId=1&productId=364899
edit: PS...2 cups of ground trim? Whats that...about a z and a 1/2?
edit#2: Wouldn't it be better to just put the herb directly in the liquid so it connects with the rest of the ingredients more fully...and then strain and squeeze?


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

abuilder said:


> Afternoon ...I was going to hook up some vegan cannabutter today and saw your post. Thanks! I'm a Macrobiotic Vegan since the early 70's so no way am I using real butter...echhh....anyway.....I bought this yesterday thinking it may be a decent alternative...whattya think? https://www.wegmans.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10052&catalogId=1&productId=364899
> edit: PS...2 cups of ground trim? Whats that...about a z and a 1/2?
> edit#2: Wouldn't it be better to just put the herb directly in the liquid so it connects with the rest of the ingredients more fully...and then strain and squeeze?


Hi  I am not familiar with Vegan spreads because I'm not a huge fan of the taste of margarine or butter-- the lovely thing for me about the Coconut Oil is flavor (very mild coconut taste) and the texture is like velvet when mixed with chocolate. About the "amount" of weed to use-- It all depends on the potency. I rarely use bud --just trim and stems but I would guess 2C would equal about an ounce and a half of shwag weed in terms of potency. If you're using higher quality bud I would cut that measurement in half or more-- I put the ground weed in the bag because it's pretty powdery and more difficult to strain out the other way--but either way works  Have fun!


----------



## abuilder (Jan 29, 2012)

CinnamonGirl said:


> Hi  I am not familiar with Vegan spreads because I'm not a huge fan of the taste of margarine or butter-- the lovely thing for me about the Coconut Oil is flavor (very mild coconut taste) and the texture is like velvet when mixed with chocolate. About the "amount" of weed to use-- It all depends on the potency. I rarely use bud --just trim and stems but I would guess 2C would equal about an ounce and a half of shwag weed in terms of potency. If you're using higher quality bud I would cut that measurement in half or more-- I put the ground weed in the bag because it's pretty powdery and more difficult to strain out the other way--but either way works  Have fun!


Thanks CG...I'm not a fan of spreads either but I figured that was the only other alternative to keep things vegan but your idea to use coconut oil is awesome! Most all the recipies I see that call for "sticks of butter" totally ruin it for me...echhhh. It's the vegan in me..sorry : ) I also like the idea of using lemon zest for added taste and the perk of keeping the ganja smell down...just in case.
I'm going to use mostly all sugar leaf. I guess tossing in a very heavy two cups might equal a cpl of z's...at least my heavy two cups will....lol.
OK...so now I'm putting making it off till tomorrow night so I can pick up some nice organic coconut oil and some lemon zest. Awesome...thanks much...you shed a whole new light on cannabutter.
Be well
andy


----------

